# Which Mini?



## twoofakind (Dec 25, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a mini lathe for my garage. I am using a Jet at my brothers shop now, but not sure if the Jet of Rikon would be the better choice. Anybody used both that can recommend one over the other? I am currently using a craftsman pen lathe, but it does not seemto have enough power.thanks.
Andy


----------



## Oahunative (Dec 25, 2006)

I would suggest the Jet, I admit I've never used a Rikon before.

Can't go wrong with a Jet lathe.


----------



## Dario (Dec 25, 2006)

I bought a Jet mini VS...completely happy and no regrets.

Can't comment on Rikon.


----------



## beamer (Dec 25, 2006)

Jet mini seems most popular ... especially in my shop (there is 1 )


----------



## twoofakind (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeah, My brother bought his Jet and loves it and we have never had any problems yet. does anybody know the cheapest place to pick one up.
Andy


----------



## Dario (Dec 25, 2006)

Check Tangboy5000 (Charles)...he might be able to help you.

I got mine on sale from Amazon.


----------



## beamer (Dec 25, 2006)

I got mine when woodcraft had the non-VS with a chuck for $269 ... a month later, Rockler went and had the VS with the same chuck for $299 (i swear). I dunno if i'll ever stop cringing at that one.


----------



## chigdon (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a Jet VS and a larger Jet.  I love the Jet mini and would buy it again.  If size is the issue over price I would look at the General but otherwise would go with the Jet.


----------



## Fangar (Dec 26, 2006)

Eagle has both.  As I recall he likes them both for different reasons.  Maybe he will chime in...

Fangar


----------



## ctEaglesc (Dec 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fangar_
> <br />Eagle has both.  As I recall he likes them both for different reasons.  Maybe he will chime in...
> 
> Fangar



I have two Rikons and a Jet.
I upgraded from the POS Jet pen lathe to the Mini the first week I had it.The difference in price was a no brainer.
When I had need of a second lathe I considered a variable speed JET mini but I can change speeds an awful lot of times for the difference in price.Since the Jet VS still needs to change pulleys for the entire range of speed changes the extra cost did not make sense to me.Changing speeds manually can be done one handed in just a few seconds without even looking.
At the same time I was looking at a second JET, Rikon came out with their mini lathe.
It is rated as a 12-16 which is larger than a JET.It has an indexing head which seemed to me to be a nice feature and has come in handy though I wish it were more than 12 positions, 16 would be nicer.
The early models had issues the second one I have works great.
Though Jet and the Rikon have their pluses and minuses if I were to get another lathe I would go with Rikon.
AS quick as I can change speeds on the JET the Rikon is even faster,Flip the cover over the pulleys  and everything is right there It is a one handed operation and I am looking right at the belt and pulleys.
I am not crazy about the plastic cover but I understand the liability issues for a metal one.Not many things these days have metal covers where your hands may come close to  edges.
Because of the way the cover flips the hand wheel is smaller than the one on the JET.it is a minor inconvenience and if I hadn't gotten used to the size on the JET I probably would have not noticed the difference between the two.
There are things to consider.
Both the JET and the Rikon have the same diameter tool posts for the banjo but since the Rikon is a 12" lathe the tool rest post needs to be longer than one for the JET.
The Rikon comes with a standard 8 " tool rest which is too long for pens in my estimation, a hacksaw could cure that easily.
The Rikon is longer  so if space is a consideration check out the measurements.
In short, The Rikon is a lot of lathe for the money, so is the JET.
I have seen the Rikon as low as $219.00 at Woodcraft.
If they are both the same price I would get the Rikon,it is a no brainer.
If the Rikon were priced more I would consider the added benefits.The Rikon has a tray mounted below the ways to protect the motor.No build up of CA glue to prohibit moving the Banjo.That is a constant problem with the JET.
No tail stock creep,Also a constant problem withthe JET.There are "add on solutions" but I think that is someting that should have been caught in the design and not something I shouild have to pay for to correct.
The ABS "tool holder" mounted on the  the headstock of teh Rikon at first seemed"cheap" but has come in handy for storing mandrels and knockout tool, drive centers etc.
Lastly the switch on the Rikon is positioned intelligently for a right hand user.It is on the left side.It comes in handy when applying finishes. I am right handed.
All in all look at them both.I believe they both have a two year warranty, The Tech department at Rikon is super, more specifically Rod Burroughs.The tech department For JET has also been great.
It would be great if Rikon came out with a true VS model in the same size but even if they don't,were I to look for another mini lathe at this point is would be a Rikon.


----------



## leehljp (Dec 26, 2006)

I also have the Rikon and it is a fine tool. Sometimes I wish I had a totally variable speed lathe, but I can change speeds in 10 to 20 seconds without a problem. 

I cannot compare it to a Jet as Eagle can. But I do have a second pen lathe Taig, which is quit a bit better than a Jet pen lathe. I enjoy having the benefit of two lathes for pen turnings and the extra size of the Rikon for larger things as well.

The tool holder and the plate above the motor are nice touches to the Rikon. I caught mine on sale at Woodcraft last February for the $219.00 that Eagle mentioned.


----------



## samuel07 (Dec 26, 2006)

I've been very happy with my Rikon. I've been using non stop since early September.
I can't compare it to anything else as this is my first lathe. Changing speeds is no problem.


----------



## keithz (Dec 29, 2006)

I have been using a Jet Mini VS since early 2004 and love it.  I am, however checking out the Rikon as a possible replacement.  I like the idea of the 12" swing.  That has been the only issue I have ever had with my Jet. 

keithz


----------



## Ewolfe (Jan 23, 2007)

Another inexpensive mini is the M-Power by Rockler. I bought one of the first, primarily to see how it worked so I could tell customers something about it (I work at St. Louis Rockler). After over 150 hours on the lathe, I can say that it works very well. It is a bit heavier than the JET JML 1014, and a bit longer. It also retails for under $200. It has a two year warranty. The lathe is made in China. It also has an extension to take it to 40" or so.

Edward Wolfe
Glen Carbon, IL


----------



## Randy_ (Jan 23, 2007)

There have been a lot of positive comments about the Rikon and although I have not seen one in person, there do seem to be some features that are improvements on the JET.  One thing that hasn't been mentioned very much is the new JET 1220 coming out shortly has a 3/4 HP motor while the Rikon only has a 1/2 HP motor.  The motor size difference is not a big deal for folks who only do pens and other small projects; but for those with aspirations to bowls and larger projects, the bigger motor could be an important issue.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 24, 2007)

I bought the Jet VS, even though I'm happy with it, I do have some issues with it. Headstock bearing is noisy until it warms up. The transition between the main bed and the extension isn't very good, I really have to force the tail stock over the joint. And yes it's aligned. And the live center is noisy. I need to replace it, but I'm too cheap to. Currently I'd be hesitant to recommend the Jet, but it is a good lathe.


----------



## reef12 (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a Rikon also great lathe and if any problems they will help fast.

here is mine with extension.







Kind of sneaky sticking that in []


----------



## johneaton (Jan 25, 2007)

Six of one, half dozen of the other; just be sure you get the dial speed control instead of having to change the belt by hand.  It's a real pain in the butt.  John Eaton


----------



## almer (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chigdon_
> <br />I have a Jet VS and a larger Jet.  I love the Jet mini and would buy it again.  If size is the issue over price I would look at the General but otherwise would go with the Jet.I bought the general a while ago,great addition to my old Canadian tire 30 in which has pulleys that mesh for speed that no longer mesh.Im need a puller to pull off for better look.


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 28, 2007)

Andy,
  Check out the Jet sale for the new Jet 1014VSI at $299.99 until April 30th. It has the built in indexing stop and is Variable speed. I love my new one I just got it this week. Hope that this helps some.

Mike


----------



## stevers (Jan 28, 2007)

Sounds like a lot of positive feedback for the Jet. Some seem to like the Rik on too. I'll be in the market in a couple of months for a mini. Hope to catch the new Jet on sale.


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 28, 2007)

My Woodcraft told me they could not get the new lathes yet. I could order it,but they do not know when it will be in.
Andy


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Andy. I guess that I got lucky with my Woodcraft getting two of them. They are supposed to be in the Woodcrafts by the end of January I read.  

Mike


----------



## Pipes (Jan 29, 2007)

I use a Nova Mercury IMO a GREAT lathe VS ..I here there coming out with a new model like this soon Anyone know anything about that ? They are IF you can find one a pen turners dream IMO... []I got mine about 3 years or 4 ago at Woodcraft for $279.00 on a close out ! 

The belt changing with your hands would drive me nuts  iam so spoiled not having to do it !!

pipes[8D]


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 29, 2007)

I went to the local wood show this weekend and was looking at the Rikon and the JET models. The Rikon guy was telling me about the pros of his lathe over the JET. His big points were the multiple extensions and the belt replacement. I looked in my brothers manual on how to change the belt on the JET. Is it as hard as he was saying? It did not look too difficult, but not as easy as the Rikon. My brothers Jet is a year old and still on the original belt plus they had the Jet for $179 this weekend. I only turn pens right now so the multiple extensions did not appeal to me at all, but i might turn some bowls in the future.

Andy


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 29, 2007)

Andy, you don't need extensions for bowls. They would be necessary for spindles, however.


----------

